# New member



## Nicola Hardy (Jan 10, 2011)

My Son aged 7 was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in Sept 2010. It is still very upsetting and we as a family are still trying to get our head around it all.

I no very few people with type 1 diabetes and wanted to join a forum for support and advice.

I'm currently worried about giving my son a flu vacination. At the time he was diagnosed I asked him about having the flu jab and he got really upset. I am however very worried about the amount of people who have been unwell over the christmas period and think that he should have the vacination but I no that he is going to react badly!


----------



## Steff (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum Nicola sorry to hear of your sons diagnosis your amongst a great group here, the parents are amazing and will help you any which way they can, i cant comment on the flu jab as im an adult but someone will be alone soon.  xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Nicola, welcome to the forum  Very sorry to hear about your son's diagnosis. It is early days still and there is a lot to learn and understand, but you will in time. I would suggest that, as well as here, you join http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/ which operates an email list for parents of children with diabetes. Also, I'd recommend getting hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us! 

I think other parents will be better placed to advise on whether you should consider the flu jab. As an adult with diabetes, I had no hesitation personally in having the jab, as contracting the flu can have an extremely bad effect on blood sugar levels, making them unpredictable and difficult to control, and most likely far worse than any reaction to the jab.

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly'!


----------



## Fandange (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Nicola, I appreciate your upheaval! My youngest son was 9 when dxd (Oct 09) and I was advised to get him flu jabbed that year by his diabetes nurse. My elder son was dxd Nov 10 (aged 14) and they have both been innoculated this flu season. I thought it was best to minimise their risk/maximise their health.
There is a lot of information to take in for the first couple of months, but I feel less alone in all of this with access to the experience of the forum. Hope it helps, Angela


----------



## ruthelliot (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Nicola,
My son was diagnosed 2yrs ago at 18 mths old. It was an exceptionally difficult time but although I would never describe life with diabetes as easy it is so much easier than it was. This forum has been a godsend - there is always someone on hand to support or advise or just to listen if you want a moan. As far as the flu jab goes I got it for Ben last year and just got it again 2wks ago. A month after diagnosis we all had the flu and Ben developed pneumonia and had to spend another few nights in hospital. This year I had put off getting it as he had to get his pre-school jags and before i got it he had a respiratory virus and for 3 weeks we really struggled to keep his bloods down. This was enough to convince me that the last thing he needs is to get the flu. Both times he got the jab he had no ill effects. It's prob easier for me as Ben was not at all concerned getting it - think a lot of things are easier with younger children. x


----------



## Semarroy (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, my son (9) was dx in October 2010 so I know very much how you feel. I was advised to get him the flu/swine flu jab ASAP. I booked him into the local clinic, and myself too (as moral support for him). It was fine, it's really not too bad and we had no side effects at all. He did have slightly higher BG levels for a day or two after, but was assured that it's completely normal and nothing to worry about. It's good to know that my son should not have to suffer flu now, aswell as diabetes! I would advise that you do it, for peace of mind. xx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 10, 2011)

Nicola Hardy said:


> My Son aged 7 was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in Sept 2010. It is still very upsetting and we as a family are still trying to get our head around it all.
> 
> I no very few people with type 1 diabetes and wanted to join a forum for support and advice.
> 
> I'm currently worried about giving my son a flu vacination. At the time he was diagnosed I asked him about having the flu jab and he got really upset. I am however very worried about the amount of people who have been unwell over the christmas period and think that he should have the vacination but I no that he is going to react badly!



Hi Nicola,
Sorry to hear of all the upset an upheavel your son's diagnoses has caused. It does get better with time though. Just take one day at a time.

Re, your son's flu jab.. It may seem daft but is there any chance what so ever that he thinks the vacination will give him the flu? Children of that age do take things as heard.


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi

Welcome to the forum although sorry you have to be here.

I know how it feels as my son is now 12 - but was diagnosed at 10. He is doing well now and is on an insulin pump. My son has had the flu jab because if a diabetic child gets ill - things can escalate very quickly. Of course, it is personal choice, but if it is just because your son doesnt want it then I would use bribery if you need to. Even a cold can have a huge impact on levels - so the flu would be harder to cope with. Perhaps the promise of a little treat afterwards might work.Bev


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jan 12, 2011)

You are not the only one, I feel the same as Carly was offered a flu jab last autumn after she was dx but Im wary about it after a close friend of mine (non diabetic) was really poorly for 2 weeks after the jab.  I feel I should get her have one but I have been putting it off since :-(


----------



## Monica (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome Nichola.

My daughter Carol was diagnosed in 2007 aged 10. She's never had a flu jab. When we asked our DSN what she thought about it, she said it was up to us to decide, but she wasn't exactly pushing for it.


----------



## Misst104 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiya Nicola

My name is Jo and my little boy Oliver was diagnosed in Dec 09 at the age of 2 years, so we are a year in now. It is hard to come to terms with  and I still feel overwhelmed at times. I would strongly recommend joining the children with diabetes list that Northerner posted about. Bev recommended it to me (Thanks so much Bev)  and it's great. The folk there know exactly where you are coming from and you get a reply to any questions really quickly.

xxx


----------



## Carynb (Jan 17, 2011)

hi there, welcome to the list but sorry you have to be here.
I found the flu jab didn't have an effect on my son's blood glucose, just about everything else affects it but not that!!
I'm sure you will find this site helpful, there is so much to read and learn.
C.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Nicola,

Welcome to the Madhouse. If you don't alreadym please get on to the CWD mailing list. I use that from time to time.
If there was ever a good time to get diagnosed with what is frankly a bloody awful disease it's now. Things have come on one hell of alot since I was diagnosed fifteen or so years ago. Treatments are much more advanced and much less restrictive than they used to be. One thing that I wish my parents had had was all the support on places like this. 
If there's anything I can do, please don't hesitate to ask, just drop me a private message and I'll get back to you as quickly as I can.

Tom


----------



## shiv (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Nicola, I was diagnosed in 1991 aged almost 3. Best bit of advice is the same as everyone else - get on the Children With Diabetes emailing list! It's a fantastically supportive community. They even have mini holidays and conferences - definitely worth going to!


----------



## chelle2 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Hallo*



Nicola Hardy said:


> My Son aged 7 was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes in Sept 2010. It is still very upsetting and we as a family are still trying to get our head around it all.
> 
> I no very few people with type 1 diabetes and wanted to join a forum for support and advice.
> 
> I'm currently worried about giving my son a flu vacination. At the time he was diagnosed I asked him about having the flu jab and he got really upset. I am however very worried about the amount of people who have been unwell over the christmas period and think that he should have the vacination but I no that he is going to react badly!


Hallo faced same dilema last week but decided to be brave & go ahead with having daughter 9yrs dx22/12/10 vaccinated. S he was very worried prior to jab talked everything thro with her explained reasons for it. Was very brave during jab fortunately suffered no after effects apart from sore arm for 2 days afterwards.


----------

